# Growing flock, injured pidgie.



## Caliandra (Aug 29, 2007)

I went down to the cinema today with sandwich bag of seed and there were 9 birds waiting there for me. Then 4 more came to join, one of which was an injured bird. Her left leg turns in towards her right leg. I wondered how I could catch her. The birds here aren't friendly towards me just yet, but they know who I am.. and I want to get her and feed her, as she's really quite underweight..

Any suggestions? I have to do it during my breaks at work, so 15 minutes or maybe 20 if I finish my l lunch in 10 minutes..... 

I will try to get a camera that takes good pictures so you can see her and the beautiful piebald pigeon who is in my flock. I really wish I could take him "under my wing." He's a beauty..

Thanks,
Cali


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

If you feed them every day, you can get them used to you and also competing for the food. When they get pretty used to that with you putting the food just in front of you while in a squat, you can usually eventually entice the bird you're trying to nab (no reference to one of our members) within your reach. The trick is not to hesitate when the opportunity presents itself.

Otherwise, you can do a box-type trap with the food under the box propped up on a stick with a string on it that you can pull when the right bird(s) get under it.

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Cali and welcome to the forum.

Here is a link to a box trap.

http://www.racingbirds.com/ptrap.html

Good luck catching him.


----------



## Caliandra (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks guys! I have them used to me just not fully trusting of me, if that makes any sense. They know when I'm coming and usually fly down and wait for me to toss them food lol..

News gets around quick though. It started with two birds who live in the cinema's entrance area.. XD


----------



## blkramhemi (Sep 21, 2007)

Hello Cali, Where in Texas? BTW, nice Name im from California, just moved to big ol Texas, and named my new boxer Cali, Ok!! Im looking For pigeon breeders, in or around The Victoria area.... Can you point me in the right direction, good luck on catching the pigeon, i used to do that back home, the trap really works.. patience though

Rodrigo


----------

